# Kanger Subox mini Coils



## Petrus (5/8/15)

Good Afternoon guys and girls.

I need help again. Where can I buy 1.2 ohm coils for the Kanger Subox mini online.

Thanks.

P.S I only seem to find 0.5 ohm coils


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/8/15)

Petrus said:


> Good Afternoon guys and girls.
> 
> I need help again. Where can I buy 1.2 ohm coils for the Kanger Subox mini online.
> 
> ...



None of the vendors have stock yet but they are all on the way as we speak. They should start appearing by the end of the week or early next week.


----------



## Petrus (5/8/15)

Thanks Rob, much appreciated


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/8/15)

Petrus said:


> Thanks Rob, much appreciated



Only a pleasure... for future reference when checking for stock of an item it's best to post in the "Who has Stock" thread because vendors are not allowed to punt their products in any of the forums other than their own and the Who has stock thread.

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/who-has-stock.f68/


----------



## nemo (5/8/15)

Petrus said:


> Good Afternoon guys and girls.
> 
> I need help again. Where can I buy 1.2 ohm coils for the Kanger Subox mini online.
> 
> ...


Here you go


----------



## Andre (5/8/15)

nemo said:


> Here you go


Not so sure those are the new vertical ones, which come with the Subox Mini kit?


----------



## nemo (5/8/15)

Andre said:


> Not so sure those are the new vertical ones, which come with the Subox Mini kit?


Maybe @JakesSA or @VapeGrrl can confirm that one for us. I have not purchased them so I cant say sorry.


----------



## BumbleBee (5/8/15)

If I understand correctly the 1.2ohm coils are the older horizontal coils (OCC), the 1.5ohm coils are the new vertical coils (VOCC)

I've moved this thread to "Who has stock?"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Derick (5/8/15)

Our shipment is sitting at customs, so within the next few days, but will make a post soon as they are here

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## nemo (5/8/15)

There has been some confusion going on about the (VOCC) and (OCC)
All the (VOCC) coils I have seen is the upgraded dual vertical coils from the BDC coils used on the aerotank, aerotank Mini, aerotank Mega, protank 3, mini protank 3 etc.

The upgraded Vertical coils for the kangertech subtank have been branded as "Vertical (OCC)" Organic Cotton Coils. So just be careful when ordering (VOCC) versus Vertical (OCC) coils. I think best to get clarification from the vendors as they deal with these an would know if it is the Horizontal (OCC) or Vertical (OCC) coil.

But yes as @BumbleBee stated they are 1.5Ω and not 1.2Ω but I cant say if that guarantee's them being the upgraded vertical or the older Horizontal coil or if Kanger just generically branded them VOCC also

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## BumbleBee (5/8/15)

nemo said:


> There has been some confusion going on about the (VOCC) and (OCC)
> All the (VOCC) coils I have seen is the upgraded dual vertical coils from the BDC coils used on the aerotank, aerotank Mini, aerotank Mega, protank 3, mini protank 3 etc.
> 
> The upgraded Vertical coils for the kangertech subtank have been branded as "Vertical (OCC)" Organic Cotton Coils. So just be careful when ordering (VOCC) versus Vertical (OCC) coils. I think best to get clarification from the vendors as they deal with these an would know if it is the Horizontal (OCC) or Vertical (OCC) coil.
> ...


All these different voccen coils confuse the  out of me. I love my RBAs

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## nemo (5/8/15)

Ja nee. 
The only reason I posted the link is that the OP was for the 1.2Ω if it was posted for the 1.5Ω vertical coil then I would have not had that link.

Makes me feel like coiling myself and to think I have recommended this device to about 3 different people already, I hope they don't track me down here on the forums

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (5/8/15)

VOCC coils can not be used in the Subox. You need the vertical OCC coils 0.5, 1.2 and 1.5 ohm

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## RevnLucky7 (5/8/15)

Vaperite South Africa said:


> VOCC coils can not be used in the Subox. You need the vertical OCC coils 0.5, 1.2 and 1.5 ohm



Super confused.

Edit: Ah the VOCC coils as in for the aerotanks and what not. Nevermind. I forgot about the coils we used when the Titanic sank.


----------



## Petrus (5/8/15)

Wow, my post started quite a hefty debate.. Thanx for all the input I have learned quite a lot.


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (5/8/15)

The VOCC coil is the same as the bottom dual coil except that it has organic cotton. It can be used on all the devices as listed on the box image below.




The OCC coil is a vertical coil and can be used in all subtanks.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Andre (5/8/15)

Yeah, @Vaperite South Africa has it correct. I just received some 1.2 ohm vertical OCC square form coil units from @ComplexChaos, but he is already out of stock.


----------



## skola (5/8/15)




----------



## Lim (6/8/15)

I think we have one box of 1.2ohm coil left. but it is the old horizontal ones.


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (6/8/15)

We have a limited supply of .5 and 1.5 touching down on Sunday and hopefully available by Monday or Tuesday


----------



## Sir Vape (6/8/15)

Vertical yes vertical  OCC 1,2ohm coils in stock.
http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/accessories/products/kanger-vertical-occ-coil

Reactions: Winner 1


----------

